# ••• ehMac Fantasy Hockey Is Back! •••



## gwillikers

*SportsNet Fantasy Hockey is back, and it's the same format we've enjoyed in past years...*

The regular season starts soon, so go sign up at SportsNet (you can use last years log-in, they retained that info). Or create a new account... it's free, and easy.

*The ehMac group pool is now active...*
Group Name: *ehMac*
Password: *jockstrap*

Just go to the Group Membership page, choose "ehMac" in the "select a group" section, and enter the password.


----------



## gwillikers

There was some confusion this year about a change in the pool format that SportsNet was to use. But it turns out it's exactly the same as before.

*The pick deadline for week 1 is: 7:00 PM ET on Thursday, Oct. 9, 2008*

It would be nice to get a good turnout from ehMac hockey fans. The more the merrier, so spread the word.


----------



## gwillikers




----------



## JumboJones

Nice, something to fill my Monday mornings again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Seems to be the old format. Good.


----------



## Dammacx

Well I'm in. Even though I haven't been following hockey that much the past few years and barley know most names I will use the random / fluke approach. Maybe this will get me motivated to pay attention to some games.


----------



## Kami

I'm in!


----------



## Dr.G.

gw, BMUP is the universal warning -- "Beware, Major Uplifting Possible". Seems like "speed bumps" told people to speed over the bumps.


----------



## Ants

i'm in....here's to another season.


----------



## Dr.G.

Las Vegas has Kami as the favorite this year. Kudos, mon ami.


----------



## Kami

Thanks for the vote of confidence, Dr.G. For some reason I always do better in the Playoff format. I'm always trying to keep up with the rest of you during the regular season


----------



## Dr.G.

I am banking on you, Kami. I bet my son, rage_lakers, that I would finish higher than him. Then, we had to pick the person who would finish first. I chose you, and he chose gw. 

For some reason, I am not really in to this pool in an excitment sort of way. Baseball and the elections seem to have my focus.


----------



## gwillikers

I promise to make ridiculously bad choices at at least 3 critical junctures during this season. :yikes: 

Because that's just... um, well... that's just what I do!


----------



## gwillikers

*The More The Merrier...*

Hey folks, how do we get more people on board in this pool? It's way more fun when there's, say, 20 or even 30 people involved. (I'm dreaming aren't I?)

I think some people find it intimidating to join a hockey pool. But the SportsNet interface is so user friendly that it makes it fun and easy. I wish we could get that message out to any fence-sitters that might be around. Any thoughts, with only 10 days to go?


----------



## Dr.G.

gw, we could offer a free doxie pup to the top five winners this year. Or, we could give them a lifetime membership to The Shang. Just a thought.


----------



## gwillikers

Maybe we should encourage people to ask friends & family members to join. No reason that they have to be ehMac citizens.

There, I'm encouraging just that.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good idea, gw. That's how I got my son to join.


----------



## gwillikers

Dr.G. said:


> Good idea, gw. That's how I got my son to join.


And what a firecracker he turned out to be!! :yikes: 

We could use more like him.


----------



## Dr.G.

Both Stephen and yours truly are really busy these days, so I would not expect any great strides forward from either of us. Still, it is fun to try each week. We shall see.


----------



## gwillikers

Dr.G. said:


> Both Stephen and yours truly are really busy these days, so I would not expect any great strides forward from either of us. Still, it is fun to try each week. We shall see.


Which really means... you'll both do very well, as always.


----------



## Dr.G.

Doubt it. We shall see.


----------



## gwillikers

I don't mean to be a bummer, but I'm thinking of not bothering with the pool. There's just too few people onboard to make it worth the time.
Do you think we should just skip it this year?


----------



## Dr.G.

I don't have a great deal of free time this year, nor does my son.


----------



## gwillikers

I'm going to pass on it this year. Maybe next year we can get more participants. Like about a dozen more!


----------



## Dr.G.

Could this be the Year of the Rangers???

YouTube - 1994 New York Rangers

YouTube - 1994 New York Rangers Stanley Cup celebration


----------



## MacGenius24

LETS GO LEAFS!!!

Stantley Cup Is Coming Back To Toronto!

1967 Wasn't So Long Ago


----------



## Dr.G.

"1967 Wasn't So Long Ago" True, but many ehMacLanders were not even born then.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hard to believe, but this is the last week of the regular NHL hockey season.


----------



## Dr.G.

My son is making one last bid to catch me in our pool. I wish him luck. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Leafs just beat NJ and Brodeur. Maybe this is their year ............ or maybe next year? We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, so ends another ehMacLand Hockey Pool. My son was determined to overtake me, and I think that if the season would have lasted another couple of weeks he would have, but he shall have to settle for second place. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

My bet with my son is nil now. I bet on Kami taking it all, and he bet on gw. So, neither of us wins.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good season, one and all. Wait until next year .................. for I am hoping this year the Rangers win it all ................ or, if not them, Calgary, Montreal or even the Canucks. We shall see.


----------



## Ants

*Congrats Dr. G*

Well you've done it again. I think you are 2 for 3 over the last couple of years. Congrats on winning the pool. Hopefully we'll have a few more participants next season...

ants


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks, Ants. My son is a bit ticked off, since he was making a real run for it at the end. Another two weeks and he would have passed me. We both bypassed the playoff pool. Yes, we should wait until next year.

I think I won the first one, gwillerkers won the second year, my son, rage_lakers, the third year and me the fourth year.


----------



## Kami

Hey Dr. G

Congrats on the big win. I made a few mistakes this year XX) Oh well...

Did anyone sign up for the playoff pool??? My winning percentage goes way up in that pool


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks, Kami. Neither my son nor I are in the playoff pool. Finals (taking and grading) are our main focal points these days.

Let's go Rangers!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

The Rangers beat Washington this afternoon 1-0, going up two games to none in the series.


----------



## Dr.G.

gw, your Canucks have made it to the next round. Kudos. Maybe we will be a Vancouver-Rangers rematch? We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sadly, Montreal just got eliminated once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rangers are one game closer to a Canucks-Rangers Stanley Cup final. We shall see.


----------



## Ants

*New Season Is Upon Us*

Ok folks,

time to get in gear for this year's EhMac Hockey Pool. Hopefully we can attract more participants this season. Dr. G is the reining champion.

Question for gwillikers who set up the group last year - Can we just log back into Sportnet and re-join the ehMac group?

Who's in????

ants


----------



## Kami

Hey Ants,

I'm ready to go!


----------



## gwillikers

Ants said:


> Question for gwillikers who set up the group last year - Can we just log back into Sportnet and re-join the ehMac group?


That has been the case the last couple of years, but I cannot log in with my old name and password this year. Try yours, and see how it goes....

SPORTSNET.CA Fantasy Hockey Pool - Commissioner

Perhaps they've made significant changes for this year, which will require new registrations. In any event it's easy to create an ehMac group for all to join. Anyone can do it, just register at the link above, and create an ehMac group. Then post the password you created the group with, to this thread.


----------



## sammy

last year the commissioner style pool came out early and the "normal" version we were all accustomed to came online closer to the start of the season. I am keeping an eye on things to see if it happens again this year. I normally look after a family and friends pool through Sportsnet and the style we had grown comfortable with started so close to the regular season that most of the regulars didn't get picks submitted in time and just bailed on the season.


----------



## sammy

Well, I just had to double check, and fantasy picks is now live with picks due October October 1.


----------



## gwillikers

sammy said:


> last year the commissioner style pool came out early and the "normal" version we were all accustomed to came online closer to the start of the season. SNIP


Wow, you're right sammy, I just assumed that the commissioner one was the only one for this year. No wonder I couldn't log in. Silly me. 

But like you also said, the one we've been playing (the Boston Pizza sponsored one) is now up and running...

Promo - Fantasy Hockey presented by Boston Pizza - Sportsnet.ca

And it does recognize past usernames and passwords.


----------



## gwillikers

I'm not taking the initiative to set up the pool this year, sorry.


----------



## Dr.G.

gwillikers said:


> I'm not taking the initiative to set up the pool this year, sorry.


gw, I am not going to participate in a pool if we have one. Both my son and I have very busy Fall schedules, and I just can't spend the time. I have won twice, and he has won once ....... as have you, so I am going to "pass the torch to a new generation" of poolsters. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Ants

*2009 ehMac Group*

ok, I've set up the group. same group name & login as last season.

*Group Name: ehMac
Password: jockstrap*

Just go to the Group Membership page, choose "ehMac" in the "select a group" section, and enter the password.

*Pick Deadline: 07:00 PM ET on Thursday, Oct. 1, 2009*

hopefully we'll get a few to join.

Dr. G - given your winning streak, you are more than entitled to take a sabbatical.


----------



## Ants

*existing passwords work*

one more thing, you can use last year's username & password. worked for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Dr. G - given your winning streak, you are more than entitled to take a sabbatical. " Merci, Ants. Without my son there is not the same friendly competition as we checked out our teams each week.


----------



## ertman

Ants said:


> hopefully we'll get a few to join.


I guess Not?


----------



## Kami

Sorry guys, I was late signing up for the ehmac group. I'm in now! Good luck to everyone


----------



## ertman

I guess I experienced a glitch. I had finished making my picks yesterday (for this week), and apparently now sportsnet is saying I had made no picks, despite logging in yesterday and seeing the picks listed.


----------



## Dr.G.

This has happened to me in the past and it drove me crazy.


----------



## Dr.G.

How is the season going for you folks? Who is in the lead?


----------



## ertman

As of 12:25, kami 3pt lead


----------



## Dr.G.

How many are participating this year?


----------



## Ants

Dr.G. said:


> How many are participating this year?


we are only 4.......


----------



## Dr.G.

If my son and I joined, it would only be 6. It is best with 10 or more, at least in my opinion.


----------



## Ants

not as much fun with only 4 participants but maybe next year we can get 10+ to sign up. On the bright side, only one of us will not be in the top 3 and bring home the gold, silver and bronze.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, at least this year you don't have Dr.G. to kick around anymore ................ just like Nixon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting. With the Rangers beating the Leafs tonight, both teams tie a team record -- the Rangers tied their own team record for the best start at the onset of the season ............... and the Leafs tied their team record for the worst start of a season.


----------



## ertman

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting. With the Rangers beating the Leafs tonight, both teams tie a team record -- the Rangers tied their own team record for the best start at the onset of the season ............... and the Leafs tied their team record for the worst start of a season.


Ya. Even for the Leafs it is bad.

I don't believe that the individual players on the Leafs are necessarily all that bad, but they have been playing terribly individually and as a team. Their goaltending has alot to be desired (he's never been all that good).


----------



## Dr.G.

ertman said:


> Ya. Even for the Leafs it is bad.
> 
> I don't believe that the individual players on the Leafs are necessarily all that bad, but they have been playing terribly individually and as a team. Their goaltending has alot to be desired (he's never been all that good).


Last night, the Leafs just did not seem coordinated as a team. Each line went out and only got their act together to move as one when their shift was about over and they were headed back to the bench. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Toronto WINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Dust off the Stanley Cup because the Leafs are on their way ............


----------



## ertman

Dr.G. said:


> Toronto WINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Dust off the Stanley Cup because the Leafs are on their way ............



Woooooooooo! 

Go Leafs Go!


----------



## Dr.G.

ertman said:


> Woooooooooo!
> 
> Go Leafs Go!


They are on their way ................ out of last place and all the way to the Stanley Cups. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

The Toronto Maple Leafs are no longer the basement-dwellers of the NHL.

That dubious title now belongs to the Carolina Hurricanes, as the visiting Maple Leafs overcame a two-goal deficit to defeat the 'Canes 3-2 on Friday in a battle between the two worst teams in the NHL.

Look out, here come the Leafs. Next stop, the Stanley Cup finals.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don't look now, but Toronto is beating Detroit 3-0.


----------



## gwillikers

Gustavsson is the reason Dr G..


----------



## Dr.G.

gwillikers said:


> Gustavsson is the reason Dr G..


Whomever, the Leafs are on their way.


----------



## ertman

gwillikers said:


> Gustavsson is the reason Dr G..


The team played better... and generally Gust is not even that good, but he is a better more consistent goaltender.


----------



## Dr.G.

We shall see comes June. Go Rangers!!! Go Leafs!!! Go Flames!!! Go Habs!!! Go Oilers!!! Go Canucks!!! Go Senators!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Leafs remain NHL's richest team

Imagine if they won the Stanley Cup??????


----------



## Dr.G.

Maple Leafs beating up on the Hurricanes. Loser is in last place.


----------



## Dr.G.

Who is ahead in the pool?


----------



## ertman

Dr.G. said:


> Maple Leafs beating up on the Hurricanes. Loser is in last place.


And they lost!


----------



## Dr.G.

ertman said:


> And they lost!


They lost in a shootout. So, they are in last place by themselves now. :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

Who is leading in the pool?


----------



## Dr.G.

I hear that the Leafs are getting Celine Dion to sing at their games now ........... somewhat like Kate Smith singing at the Flyers games to bring them luck. As it was written "Bernie Parent? Bobby Clark? The Watson Bros? Schultz and Kelly? Why did the Flyers win two cups in two years? Kate Smith!" We shall see.

YouTube - ALL BY MYSELF - Celine Dion (with Lyrics)

YouTube - The Flyers Secret Weapon 1974


----------



## Rps

Yes Marc, it is true they are getting Celine ... who better to sing about a sinking ship!


----------



## Dr.G.

Have faith, Rps. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

There are only four people in the pool this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Got my son to join for this week. We are going to go head to head on certain weeks to see who comes out on top. No chance of being in the top four, since we are so far behind, but this way, we can keep it a family affair to see who stays out of last place. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, that didn't take long. Already I am losing to my son.  Bug Humbar!!!


----------



## ertman

Nice to see you joined Dr. G, even if it is for your own enjoyment.

I have some bad choices, but also some bad luck. Recently I have been having atleast one of my players injured in their first games of the week. I have also noticed that some players are listed as being injured by the nhl and their respective teams, but not by sportsnet.

As for the Celine Dion stuff.... hmmm... its weird to say the least. But I did enjoy the 3-0 win in montreal, but not good news for Jonas.


----------



## Dr.G.

My son and I sort of have a "gentleman's bet" as to who will win on certain weeks. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Knock the Leafs this year ................. but not last night. Coming back after being behind 2-0 after the first period ........... and against Washington ................. they looked like winners last night.


----------



## Kami

Hey Dr. G

Great to see that you are in again. I play against myself to see if I can exceed a certain number of points. This past week was awesome


----------



## Dr.G.

Kami said:


> Hey Dr. G
> 
> Great to see that you are in again. I play against myself to see if I can exceed a certain number of points. This past week was awesome


Morning, K-man. Yes, my son and I are going up against each other week by week. As with last year, he is beating me each week. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

I still can't seem to catch my son ............ and it is just the two of us going head to head.


----------



## Dr.G.

This might be the first week I beat out my son in this pool. We shall see.


----------



## ertman

Hey, Dr. G.

Eventhough I had a head start, you and your son will probably do better than me by seasons end.


----------



## Dr.G.

ertman said:


> Hey, Dr. G.
> 
> Eventhough I had a head start, you and your son will probably do better than me by seasons end.


We shall see. We figure to be in the last two places, but are fighting it out to see who can stay out of last place. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am falling further and further behind my son ................. who gloats over his success.


----------



## gwillikers

Dr.G. said:


> I am falling further and further behind my son ................. who gloats over his success.


What goes around, comes around. As it were.


----------



## Dr.G.

gwillikers said:


> What goes around, comes around. As it were.


gw, I never gloated over my success. He has taken great joy in beating me each week.

How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## gwillikers

I was just referring to how our kids love to show us up whenever they can. The same thing goes on here in my family too. It's payback for all the times we corrected them as they were growing up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Payback??? I am paying for all of his university education so he can graduate without a student loan.


----------



## Dr.G.

Quite the trades over the weekend for the Leafs. Maybe they are on their way? We shall see.


----------



## ertman

Dr.G. said:


> Quite the trades over the weekend for the Leafs. Maybe they are on their way? We shall see.


Ya... maybe 

Don't get me wrong, I don't think the trades are all that bad.. but I think the Kessel was far too costly. I say this, bit because of the "Draft Lottery" etc. but because they need to build much more of their team using picks, especially offence and goaltending.

I don't think Toronto or their trade partners won or loss. I think every team and possibly player might come out ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

ertman said:


> Ya... maybe
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I don't think the trades are all that bad.. but I think the Kessel was far too costly. I say this, bit because of the "Draft Lottery" etc. but because they need to build much more of their team using picks, especially offence and goaltending.
> 
> I don't think Toronto or their trade partners won or loss. I think every team and possibly player might come out ahead.


We shall see, ertman. We shall see.

Still, I am falling further behind my son in the ehMacLand pool.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great game for TO last night. A well-earned shutout.


----------



## ertman

Dr.G. said:


> Great game for TO last night. A well-earned shutout.


Toronto is my favourite team, but am from the ottawa area, so I guess they are my second, but I still enjoy the win.

Ya, it was good. I think Toronto is starting to play harder with a little more confidence, which is improved with better and more stable goaltending.


----------



## Dr.G.

ertman said:


> Toronto is my favourite team, but am from the ottawa area, so I guess they are my second, but I still enjoy the win.
> 
> Ya, it was good. I think Toronto is starting to play harder with a little more confidence, which is improved with better and more stable goaltending.


Yes, ertman, goaltending was the key last night. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, it does not look like I am going to catch my son for another year. And, even after missing the first 10 weeks, he is ahead of antoine921. He now regrets not starting from the onset of the season. Such is Life.


----------



## gwillikers

In hockey-speak I think that might be referred to as, "throwing antoine921 under the bus". :lmao:

But hey... "Paix, mon ami."


----------



## Dr.G.

gwillikers said:


> In hockey-speak I think that might be referred to as, "throwing antoine921 under the bus". :lmao:
> 
> But hey... "Paix, mon ami."


No jab intended, gw, since antoine921 beat out me. Just curious who he/she is.

How is Life treating you these days, mon ami?


----------



## ertman

Ok, so as it stands right now (Week 25 ending Apr 4th) the ranking is as follows.
rightcoastants 
kami 
ertman 
rage_lakers 
antoine921 
drg

Now if you were interested in the order since Dr.G and his son started, based soley on points since week 9 (week 10-25) on an adjusted ranking is as follows.
rage_lakers 
kami 
ertman 
rightcoastants 
drg 
antoine921


----------



## Dr.G.

ertman said:


> Ok, so as it stands right now (Week 25 ending Apr 4th) the ranking is as follows.
> rightcoastants
> kami
> ertman
> rage_lakers
> antoine921
> drg
> 
> Now if you were interested in the order since Dr.G and his son started, based soley on points since week 9 (week 10-25) on an adjusted ranking is as follows.
> rage_lakers
> kami
> ertman
> rightcoastants
> drg
> antoine921


Interesting. Well, I am not last, at least, in the second list. We shall see what happens next year. Neither of us has time for dealing with the playoffs, since we both have work ............. and are still hoping that the Rangers win tomorrow afternoon to get the last playoff spot.


----------



## Dr.G.

How about those Canucks???????????? Go Vancouver.

Now, let's see Montreal do the same and we are on our way to a possible all-Canadian Stanley Cup finals. We shall see. Go Habs!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gwillikers

Exactly. But I'm afraid that the Sharks might not choke this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

gwillikers said:


> Exactly. But I'm afraid that the Sharks might not choke this year.


We shall see, gw. We shall see.


----------



## Kami

It's almost time for fantasy hockey... Is anyone interested in playing this year in the sportsnet.ca pool???


----------



## Ants

Kami said:


> It's almost time for fantasy hockey... Is anyone interested in playing this year in the sportsnet.ca pool???


was thinking the same thing. can we get a few folks to participate?


----------



## ertman

I'm In!


----------



## Kami

3 is a good start. Anyone else??


----------



## daviddwilson

Kami said:


> I'm in!


gw, BMUP is the universal warning -- "Beware, Major Uplifting Possible". Seems like "speed bumps" told people to speed over the bumps.



____________________
watch movies online


----------



## dona83

I decided to set it up this year:

The ehMac group pool is now active...
Group Name: *ehMac*
Password: *jockstrap*

To join, follow this link:
SPORTSNET.CA - Fantasy Hockey Pick'em - Login

Direct link for the group:
http://fantasy.sportsnet.ca/sportsnet/hockey10/fan_results.cgi?group_id=906660

And unfortunately for those of you just joining now, picking for Week 1 ended on Monday, even though the regular season starts today. You may still join and enter for Week 2 and beyond!


----------



## Dr.G.

Is it my imagination or is Toronto on top of the Eastern Conference with 8 points in four games?????????

I won't be in the pool this year since I am becoming a foster parent next month for a child under a year old, and time will be very limited. My son is working and in other pools, so he shall not be partaking either. 

Bonne chance, mes amis.


----------



## Ants

there are only 3 of us this year and I am already in last place!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

How are all of you folks doing this year? I logged in to see how you three were doing. Bonne chance, mon amis.


----------



## dona83

I've completely ignored my fantasy team, and I was the one who stepped up to set this up this year. lol. I'm only at a 9 week disadvantage, I'll catch up.


----------



## Dr.G.

dona83 said:


> I've completely ignored my fantasy team, and I was the one who stepped up to set this up this year. lol. I'm only at a 9 week disadvantage, I'll catch up.


So, are you ertman? Only three this year???


----------



## dona83

I am not in the standings yet as I have not earned any points yet this year as I have completely ignored my hockey pool.  Make that number four once I earn a few points, I have eight players playing tonight!


----------



## Dr.G.

dona83 said:


> I am not in the standings yet as I have not earned any points yet this year as I have completely ignored my hockey pool.  Make that number four once I earn a few points, I have eight players playing tonight!


Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## dona83

Merci, Dr. G. I'm on top this week so far.  I will catch up by the end of the season!!


----------



## Dr.G.

dona83 said:


> Merci, Dr. G. I'm on top this week so far.  I will catch up by the end of the season!!


Good for you, mon ami. Excelsior.


----------



## screature

Happy New Year Dr. G.!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Happy New Year Dr. G.!!!!


Same to you, Steve. Come and have a free cup of coffee at The Cafe Chez Marc over in The Shang. Cafeful not to step on the sleeping doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don't look yet, mes amis, but Toronto is only four points away from a playoff spot. Sadly, the Rangers and the Flames, the two teams I root for in each conference, are both fading and nearing elimination. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

So, who won this year???


----------



## Kami

Looks like I won it this year. Zathrus was second and rightcoastants third.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kami said:


> Looks like I won it this year. Zathrus was second and rightcoastants third.


Kudos, Kami. Well done. :clap::clap::clap:

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Ants

*Another Year...Another Championship*

time to revive this thread.

who's in this year??? would be nice to have more than a handful participate.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ants said:


> time to revive this thread.
> 
> who's in this year??? would be nice to have more than a handful participate.


Would like to but I really don't have time once again this year. Sorry. 

My son is in Toronto and trying out for the Leafs .......... or trying to get tickets for a Leafs game ......... one of those.


----------



## customfolders

What's going in this year ?


----------



## Dr.G.

customfolders said:


> What's going in this year ?


Toronto or the New York Rangers ............. one of these teams will be "in" the Stanley Cup finals. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Last night, the NY Rangers earned their 2,500th franchise win. This leaves Chicago, with 2,432 victories, as the only "Original Six" club yet to win 2,500.


----------



## gwillikers

dr.g. said:


> toronto or the new york rangers ............. One of these teams will be "in" the stanley cup finals. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

gwillikers said:


> View attachment 22344


Have faith ............. someday .............. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## gwillikers

Well, at least the Leafs aren't the most hated team in the whole league. That notoriety belongs to the Canucks. :yikes:


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, my beloved NY Rangers are doing well at this point in the season. Another Rangers-Canucks Stanley Cup final in the making???? We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

My NY Rangers sit atop the NHL right now .............. and if the season ended today, they would go against the Leafs in the first round. With Vancouver at the top of the Western Conference, there is a chance for a repeat of the 1994 Stanley Cup victory in game seven for the Rangers. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

If the playoffs started today, my NY Rangers would be facing the TO Maple Leafs ................. a great matchup.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rangers vs Ottawa if the season ended today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rangers vs Toronto if the season ended today.


----------



## Dr.G.

If the playoffs started today, my NY Rangers would be facing the TO Maple Leafs, with Ottawa facing the Bruins ................. both are great matchups.


----------



## Dr.G.

A Rangers-Vancouver rematch of the 1994 Stanley Cup finals is closer to a possibility now ...................... hopefully with a similar conclusion.

Go Rangers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

The Rangers are tops in the East for the first time since Mark Messier led them to their last Stanley Cup championship 18 years ago. The Rangers, who lead the overall NHL standings with 109 points, are assured of home-ice advantage until at least the Stanley Cup Finals. 

The Rangers are on top thanks to a stunning series sweep of the Atlantic Division-rival Flyers. They went 6-0 against Philadelphia for the first time in 40 years.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, give credit to Vancouver for winning the President's Cup over the NY Rangers. Still, this will make it all the more sweet when the Rangers win the Stanley Cup. We shall see.

Sadly, to do this, they have to beat Ottawa in round #1. C'est la vie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Not looking too good for Vancouver just now. I just can't see the winner of the President's Cup going down to defeat 4 games to 0 in the first round, however.


----------



## bryanc

Dr.G. said:


> Not looking too good for Vancouver just now. I just can't see the winner of the President's Cup going down to defeat 4 games to 0 in the first round, however.


I don't know... Quick seems almost unbeatable. It would certainly be a surprise to have the 8th place LA Kings sweep the Canucks in the first round, but if I had to bet, I'd say that's the most likely outcome of tonight's game.


----------



## Dr.G.

bryanc said:


> I don't know... Quick seems almost unbeatable. It would certainly be a surprise to have the 8th place LA Kings sweep the Canucks in the first round, but if I had to bet, I'd say that's the most likely outcome of tonight's game.


Well, I am still putting my money on Vancouver to go all the way to the Stanley Cup finals .............. only to lose again to my NY Rangers. We shall see.

The Canucks have heart and they are not going to quit.


----------



## bryanc

Dr.G. said:


> The Canucks have heart and they are not going to quit.


True, but what they need is some luck, and that seems to be in short supply this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

bryanc said:


> True, but what they need is some luck, and that seems to be in short supply this year.


Sadly, all too true. That cheap hit on Sedin really hurt them, since he was a key reason they won the President's Cup.


----------



## bryanc

Dr.G. said:


> Sadly, all too true. That cheap hit on Sedin really hurt them, since he was a key reason they won the President's Cup.


Yeah, that and the fact that LA's goalie has been amazing; shutting out the Canucks after they've had >40 shots has got be getting into the heads of both teams. LA knows they can take risks with confidence that Quick will keep the puck out of the net (apparently by magic if necessary), and Vancouver has got to be feeling that there's nothing they can do to beat the guy.


----------



## Dr.G.

bryanc said:


> Yeah, that and the fact that LA's goalie has been amazing; shutting out the Canucks after they've had >40 shots has got be getting into the heads of both teams. LA knows they can take risks with confidence that Quick will keep the puck out of the net (apparently by magic if necessary), and Vancouver has got to be feeling that there's nothing they can do to beat the guy.


Well, the Canucks will have to be "Quicker". We shall see.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Schneider to the rescue.


----------



## Dr.G.

Stayed up to watch overtime in Vancouver. Sorry to see them go out so soon.  Hard to think that they were the #1 team in the league and won the President's Cup. Hopefully, the Rangers will not suffer this same fate. We shall see.


----------



## gwillikers

Dr.G. said:


> Stayed up to watch overtime in Vancouver. Sorry to see them go out so soon.  Hard to think that they were the #1 team in the league and won the President's Cup. Hopefully, the Rangers will not suffer this same fate. We shall see.


I'm quite enjoying the drama this year. First the Red Wings, then the Penguins, then the Sharks and Canucks. It's like the changing of the guard with all the (so-called) powerhouse teams getting knocked out.

The drama continues with the Blackhawks and the Rangers on the verge. The Bruins/Capitals series is really compelling too.

I guess that the parity that the NHL was trying to achieve has been realized this year. And I'm not complaining. This is a win-win for all of the fans, instead of half the fans. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

gwillikers said:


> I'm quite enjoying the drama this year. First the Red Wings, then the Penguins, then the Sharks and Canucks. It's like the changing of the guard with all the (so-called) powerhouse teams getting knocked out.
> 
> The drama continues with the Blackhawks and the Rangers on the verge. The Bruins/Capitals series is really compelling too.
> 
> I guess that the parity that the NHL was trying to achieve has been realized this year. And I'm not complaining. This is a win-win for all of the fans, instead of half the fans. :clap:


Well, I shall be pulling for the Rangers to go all the way this year. We shall see.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## bryanc

gwillikers said:


> I guess that the parity that the NHL was trying to achieve has been realized this year. And I'm not complaining. This is a win-win for all of the fans, instead of half the fans. :clap:


I can't really disagree. But it's pretty disappointing to see only one Canadian team left, and them with a very good chance of being eliminated in the first round. It somehow isn't a proper series without at least one Canadian team.


----------



## Dr.G.

bryanc said:


> I can't really disagree. But it's pretty disappointing to see only one Canadian team left, and them with a very good chance of being eliminated in the first round. It somehow isn't a proper series without at least one Canadian team.


I hate to see the last Canadian team eliminated, but I am pulling for my NY Rangers. I was really hoping for a Rangers-Canucks 1994 Stanley Cup finals rematch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rangers draw first blood. May it be the winning margin. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rangers are one win away from moving on to the next round. Sadly, they won't get the Stanley Cup finals rematch with Vancouver as in 1994. C'est la vie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rangers need one more win to move on to the next round. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rangers win game #7!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now, it is on to a repeat of The 1994 Battle of the Hudson River .............. and we all know how that eneded. Another NY Rangers Stanley Cup??????????? We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rangers strike first blood.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rangers win in NJ to keep the home ice advantage.


----------



## Dr.G.

Do or die tonight for the Rangers. Where is Mark Messier now that we need him to make a bold game 6 prediction of victory???


----------



## Dr.G.

No Mark Messier .............. no game #6 victory for the Rangers ................. no Stanley Cup this years. C'est la vie.


----------



## Dr.G.

I think that the NY Rangers might have done better against the LA Kings ................ but one has to give LA credit ............ they won the Stanley Cup fair and square.


----------



## Dr.G.

As of 2012, the Toronto Maple Leafs had won thirteen Stanley Cup championships, second only to the twenty-four championships of their primary rival, the Montreal Canadiens. They won their last championship in 1967. The 45-year drought between championships is currently the NHL's longest, excluding teams added in the 1967 expansion which doubled the team count to twelve. They are the only "Original Six" team which has not won the Stanley Cup championship since.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Los Angeles Kings blasted away 45 years of futility with a 6-1 win over the New Jersey Devils to capture the Stanley Cup.

The win marks the first National Hockey League championship for the Kings in the team's history.

Los Angeles, virtually disregarded going into the playoffs, became the first-ever No. 8 seed and lowest seed in the modern era to win the NHL championship.


----------



## bryanc

Getting 3 goals on that 5 minute power play in the first period pretty much made the rest of the game a formality. I admire the fight in the Devils to have kept playing (even scoring one) after that, but Quick wasn't going to let in 4 goals on the dozen or so shots they managed.

I was glad to see Quick getting the Conn Smythe trophy; after that playoff run it seemed like a no-brainer.

Perhaps the finals will have a Canadian team next year.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I was glad to see Quick getting the Conn Smythe trophy; after that playoff run it seemed like a no-brainer." True.  7 goals allowed in 5 games in the final round. Wow. :clap:

"Perhaps the finals will have a Canadian team next year." We shall see. If the Rangers can't win it I would like to see a Canadian team bring the Cup back home.


----------



## Dr.G.

NHL, players remain 'far apart'

Safly, there might not be a new season for ehMacLand hockey. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Might not be a new season for the ehMacLand pool. Sad ......................


----------



## Dr.G.

The 2012-13 NHL season that could have been | Hockey | CBC Sports

Well, we can all dream, n'est ce pas???


----------



## Dr.G.

NHL cancels Winter Classic

Bug Humbar!!! tptptptp


----------



## gwillikers

I'll never look at NHL hockey the same, after this dispute.

I'll continue to support the junior teams though. And, I'll continue to watch international hockey as well. The NHL? Not so much,

Moving on...


----------



## Dr.G.

gwillikers said:


> I'll never look at NHL hockey the same, after this dispute.
> 
> I'll continue to support the junior teams though. And, I'll continue to watch international hockey as well. The NHL? Not so much,
> 
> Moving on...


Sad, but all too true, gw. There is an AHL team here in St.John's that has every seat sold for every game.


----------



## Dr.G.

NHL, players' union reach tentative deal to end lockout

Surprise Surprise Surprise - YouTube


----------



## Dr.G.

This years champions, hopefully the NY Rangers, will only get half the Stanley Cup !


----------



## Dr.G.

Penguins, Rangers given best odds to win Stanley Cup - CBSSports.com

Let the games begin. Go Rangers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skippythebushkangaroo

#25 for the Montréal Canadiens!


----------



## Dr.G.

skippythebushkangaroo said:


> #25 for the Montréal Canadiens!


The dynasty reborn. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow. If the NHL season ended today, the Rangers would be playing the Devils and the Leafs would be playing the Sens in the first round of the playoffs. That would be worth watching.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Leafs are in the playoffs for the first time in nine years. Good for them. :clap::clap:


----------



## gwillikers

Dr.G. said:


> The Leafs are in the playoffs for the first time in nine years. Good for them. :clap::clap:


The Leafs/Bruins series is going to be a rough and tumble series. It might even push the boundaries of how much violence some people can tolerate in a playoff series.
But, that's just a guess. We'll begin to find out starting later today.

The Rangers/Capitals series looks rather compelling too. But for different reasons.

Enjoy the playoffs everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

gwillikers said:


> The Leafs/Bruins series is going to be a rough and tumble series. It might even push the boundaries of how much violence some people can tolerate in a playoff series.
> But, that's just a guess. We'll begin to find out starting later today.
> 
> The Rangers/Capitals series looks rather compelling too. But for different reasons.
> 
> Enjoy the playoffs everyone.


Very true, gw. Sadly, the Habs and Sens go against each other, taking away the chance of another Canadian team to make it the second round other than the winner of the round one match.

Still, let's go Rangers.


----------



## gwillikers

I was wrong! Turns out that the Ottawa/Montreal series pushes the boundaries of how much violence some people can tolerate. :yikes:


----------



## Dr.G.

gwillikers said:


> I was wrong! Turns out that the Ottawa/Montreal series pushes the boundaries of how much violence some people can tolerate. :yikes:


Talk about "bad blood" and penalties!!!!!!!!!!! XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

BREAKING NEWS: The Toronto Maple Leafs have been eliminated from the NHL playoffs after losing 3-0 to the Tampa Bay Lightning.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> BREAKING NEWS: The Toronto Maple Leafs have been eliminated from the NHL playoffs after losing 3-0 to the Tampa Bay Lightning.


What? beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> What? beejacon


That was last season ........................


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> That was last season ........................


Just name any team against the TML's that is the way it has been for over 2 decades.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152008363537474

Luckily, I am a NY Rangers fan.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/crusoedachshund/videos/1131761756912318/

Sadly, no Canadian team made it into the playoffs this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

This year, there should be a couple of Canadian teams in the playoffs. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hockey season shall soon be starting.


----------



## Dr.G.

On September 28, 1972, Paul Henderson scored the winning goal in the Summit Series against the Soviet team.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ted Lindsay, a hard-nosed star winger who formed Detroit's famed Production Line with Gordie Howe and Sid Abel, has died at age 93.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/sports/hockey/nh...MGx8c9seWhgLU3GRKuGPrKuKwuBDVjNTU6c_3bmoGxOc0

Such is Life. C'est la vie.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.sportsnet.ca/hockey/nhl...55i9gA3HkY-mfcn9TTW4hELkhGYYrbMjy1ZUdNadu8pFY

Did not see this move coming.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/sports/hockey/nh...2juctieC4hmvQtMTz4uz4NJJ_zPo556LpNhJUI-dLjf0U


----------



## Dr.G.

Can't believe that the TO Leafs are one win from moving on to the next playoff round.


----------



## Macfury

Dr.G. said:


> Can't believe that the TO Leafs are one win from moving on to the next playoff round.


That was fantasy hockey after all!


----------



## Peterweb

Is anyone still interested in entering a Fantasy Hockey team again? I'm just asking because there has not seemed to have actually been the Fantasy team for a number of years now. This thread has just turned into a hockey discussion, which is fine. But it would no longer require a sticky. And I know nothing about running this Fantasy team, so we would need a volunteer to set things up. Maybe @gwillikers would still be interested it starting things up again????

If I have not heard any replies by New years 2022, I'll remove the sticky but the thread will survive. Or anyone is free to start a new hockey discussion thread.


----------



## Peterweb

As I have heard nothing from my last post, I have removed the sticky for this thread.


----------

